# Help identifying - What is it!?



## Elle_em1013 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have this old Argus camera,



The problem I have NO idea what it is. After attempting to research (by typing in all of the markings found on the camera into google...) I still am not finding exactly what it is. 

It's labeled as an Argus f/3.5 50mm Coated Cintar, but this brings up and entirely different camera, so I am clueless. 

PLEASE HELP, it's driving me bonkers.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 28, 2012)

Argus 21 markfinder


----------



## compur (Aug 28, 2012)

'tis true


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 29, 2012)

Hint: if the description is on the lens,  it's most likely, the name of the lens itself.


----------

